# Teacup Dilema...solved?



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

OK...maybe not solved...but...I think this goes a long way towards curing my 'angst' over the whole "teacup Chihuahua" thing...
I think we're ALLLL in the same boat when it comes to misinformation about small Chihuahua's being labled "Teacup".
I know that I cannot help my own eyes from rolling when someone tells me about their own pup or someone they know who bought a 'special' Teacup breed of Chihuahua.
Lord.
My tongue got tired of explaining that there is just no such thing.
ESPECIALLY because Reuben has grown into a HANDSOME gorgeous model of a 8 lb VERY long and beautiful dog!
People still stop us in our walks and ask 'what kind of dog IS he?'. When I say that he's a Chi, I get the stories of the really 'good' 'cute' smaller dogs (ya know...the TEACUPS) and they ask why he's so...big.
Well...I've come up with a solution that you're all bound to hear...because I am starting this rumor and it's bound to spread...I am telling everyone that I have a RARE breed of Giant Chihuahua. A Royal Blue Grand Chi. Oh yes...keep your 'bells', your 'teacups', your 'pocketbook' doggies...I have a Giant Chihuahua...
I bow.
I thank you.
Jill & REUBEN


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jill I too have 2 giant chis!! & I love them to death. To tell you the truth I am soooo glad that they are bigger chis.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL this is great! I too am the proud owner of that wonderful rare breed; Giant Chihuahua, weighing in just yesterday at 8 1/2 lbs. I couldn't love a "teacup" (she says with her tongue in her cheek) one bit more than I do my guy.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I have one giant chi and two 'teacups',


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

:thumbleft: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Too funny and a great way to get it going.. We'll all have to respond the same and start a new craze


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omgosh too funny! i have a giant chi....isnt it funny people think 8lbs is HUUUGGGEE! lol people ask me all the time what rocky is. ive heard all the way from papillion to is he a mix breed? now i will have to say hes a special giant chi!


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

But if Demi is just 4lbs, does that make her a (gosh should I say it) "teacup"?
*snickers*


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats !!!! I'm glad someone finally came up with "the perfect" answer to all those little 3 pounders. We have a smaller Rare Giant Chi! She is a 7 pounder and on top of that she has floppy ears. Guess she is really rare since we got one with "rare" ears.

I wouldn't care if she was a 27 pounder - - she is very rare and so special to us. When someone asks about her size I just tell them that it takes a body that size to hold a heart as big as she has!!! (Same thing I tell people when they ask me why I'm so "fat".) 

Just more Chihuahua to love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I my I think that Demi just might be a "teacup" but if she was to get any bigger maybe you could call her a special "mixed" chi ya know half teacup half giant. hehehe


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a 'teacup'  I was told that I'm very lucky to have a teacup by someone who insisted to me that she wasn't standard at all, but a teacup *grumbles*


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL! I LOVE IT! You're all on board with my master plan to drive the dog world crazy! OK...it's offical...anyone with a 'larger' Chi now has a GIANT (insert adjective) Chihuahua. Mine is a Giant Blue...I also tell people who ask that I paid a lot more for him because of his giant status...the floppy ears? Probably $1000 more...extra weight? Add another $750!!!
Jill


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

hehe thats soo funny! the worst part is people actually will start believeing it


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I've already road tested it...and people are buying this hook, line, and sinker...the SAME way that they were convinced that there was such a thing as a 'teacup' Chi!!!!
I was in Petsmart and one of the staff stopped to say hello...he was FASCINATED by Reuben (while my husband stood dumbfounded and slightly embarassed, I told him that he was, indeed, a Rare Giant Blue Chihuahua. He had the nerve to ask how much I paid and I whispered that because of his Giant status and how rare he was that I paid close to $5000 for him. My husband about died.
The clerk asked what breeder 'made' such great dogs...
Luckily, he was called away before I got to answer...
Jill


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Hahahaha


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

:sign5::laughing9::laughing1:


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

omg that's too funny. my in laws keep refering to kujo as a "teacup" funny thing is they have a chi they say she is a mix between a deer and apple chihuahua. so dumb they thing they are 3 different breeds of chihuahua. i keep explaining it that they are just runts but they won't stop. i also explained that they are 2 different head types not a whole other breed. dummys. i LOVE the giant chihuahua thing hehe. :lol:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i have 2 giant chi's too! i have a 10 pounder and a 12 pounder


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Jill, THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!! You totall just made my day! I love it! That's totally my humor! People can be so silly! Someone actually asked me if my chi was a chi/german sheppard mix?!?!?!? (that someone would be my stupid sister). I wish I had the Giant Sheppard Chi response ready for that one!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Whoa! You must have paid extra for such a rare larger, hefty puppy!!! Congratulatiosn!
OK...you now all have an assignment...go forth with a STRAIGHT face (only giggling behind our victims backs is allowed) and tell the WORLD about your Rare Giant Chihuahuas...then report back about the reactions...I'm telling you, by year's end, we'll be featured ont he news..."new breed of dog discovered...in NJ!"
Jill


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

sevdev said:


> Someone actually asked me if my chi was a chi/german sheppard mix?!?!?!? (that someone would be my stupid sister). I wish I had the Giant Sheppard Chi response ready for that one!!!


Oh it's still workable!!! You just tell her that you found out the most remarkable thing online and...after a little research, you've discovered that you are the proud parent of a Rare Giant Chihuahua! It was in his bloodline the whole time...but you didn't know it until the issue was posted online...

I am SO going to have to put up a whole 'educational' page about this on Reuben's website!!!
Jill


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

"...then travelled ALL the way to Arizona!!!" CNN, here we come!

*I'M IN!!!!!!*


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

sevdev said:


> Jill, THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!! You totall just made my day! I love it! That's totally my humor! People can be so silly! Someone actually asked me if my chi was a chi/german sheppard mix?!?!?!? (that someone would be my stupid sister). I wish I had the Giant Sheppard Chi response ready for that one!!!


lol people ask me is jamoka is half pitbull b/c he's a brindle :roll:


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL!!! Nope...no Pit Bull...just a Rare Giant Chi...very expensive you know...
Jill


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

"You should see the breeding process....OY VEY!!!"


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

*cry* I want to do it tooo!!! Guess I will have to just get another chi and hope she is a Rare Giant Chi.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

That chi shepherd thing scares me. There are a lot of people who aren't really all that bright and might try it.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I am the proud owner of a Giant Chihuahua/Pomeranian mix. 
The floppy ears cost extra.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah im a proud owner of a teacup my last dog was a dinner plate.hahaaa. with special floppy ears.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Hahahaha...dinner plate!!! Maybe serving platter? Loving it!!!
Jill


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow...this is great! Charlie is a rare Giant Chocolate Chi! 

That's much easier than trying to explaing that Chi's come in different sizes and he was just the biggest in his litter. He's 7lbs. his sister from the same litter is only 4lbs. He's also bigger than both his parents. 

I like having a more sturdy chi! My sister's chi is 4bls. and he always seems so fragile. Piper's right in the middle at 5.5lbs.

I have more people ask if they're mixed because they have hair! People don't know about long haired chis and assume they're part pom or papillon. They're shocked to find out they're pure Chi!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I have the giant chi also and my grandaughters have one giant chi and the other is a mixed teacup/giant chi. he he he, this could be really fun. Trixie, I was told when I received her was supposed to be a teacup. I just say she outgrew her cup and is now the teapot. Gotta love them all.


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

It's been ages since I've had so much fun on a thread!

Keep it coming. My rare giant with pricey floppy ears and I are waiting for more funnies to be posted.

This is just toooooooo cute!!!!!!

Mimi and the Herd


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

LMAO...I love the idea of a teacup/giant mix...that should be any chi between 6-7 lbs...a chi who has outgrown their teacup...very funny!!!
Keep em coming!
Jill


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*My rare Giant Chi*

is a 10# lovable bundle (with floppy ears) named Dobbie. I wouldn't trade him for 3 smaller Chi's (but would love to have more fur babies in addition to Dobbie!). There is so much love in that body that a smaller one couldn't hold it all.


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

That is great! I can't stop smiling now. Thank you.  That is a fantastic answer. I will definitely help get that rumor started.........I am the proud and privileged owner of a giant rare breed tannish chi.


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

Peenutt is 7 1/2 pounds with long....long...legs...
I guess she's one of those rare giant chis...
I get asked because of her color (choc/brindle/fawn) what kind of dog...when i say chi - they say chi & what? 
so now i can say "rare giant chi" 

Happy Happy Joy Joy..
Therese....love it ... love it.. love it..


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, Tito is pushing 7lbs, so I guess that makes him a giant.  

Marley is a rare chi/beagle 20lb monster. And just like with Carl, the floppy ears are worth extra. Since Marley's ears are SO big, they cost quite a bundle!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

well what do you call my 2 ,2lbs chis?


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Dolly is a rare, giant, deer-head chi. I paid extra for the deer head and long legs, not to mention the near 7 pound weight.

I love it. I have had so many people comment on how "big" she is (at six pounds!!!). And the head comments.....well, that was extra, that's all I can say.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Could you imagine if this rumor takes effect and the breeders start charging more for larger CHIs?????!!! LMAO!!! Oh that would make my day!
Reuben' is laughing his ears off...he thinks this is hysterical!!!
(PS...in case any smaller Chi is feeling 'slighted'...please don't...this little subversive plot is aimed at the dumb 'general public' who say horrible things about our beloved larger dogs...there is not a thing in the world wrong with a smaller dog, a larger dog, or a middle weight dog...they're all PERFECT!)
Jill


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

I have one giant chi @ 3yrs and 9.8 pnds and one large @ 4.5 months and 4.5pds and one tiny toy @9months and 3.3 pds


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I, too, have a Rare Giant Breed Chihuahua. Diesel is a whooping 7.8lbs!! I will definitely have to spread the word about the Rare Giant Chi's around here. You know if enough members were to tell people this, it would really take off. The general public is not that smart!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

My Pedro was sold to my daughter in another state as a "teacup" chihuahua. I had told her before not to buy a puppy in a petshop or believe the "teacup" sales tactic....but she did on both counts. He was billed as a 1.5 lb "teacup" and would not get any larger than 2.5 lbs! The reason he was so tiny was because he wouldn't eat and the petshop wouldn't make sure he was eating, so he was literally starving to death! A week after she brought him home, he went into convulsions and nearly died in my arms! An emergency vet trip saved him, plus I had to hand feed him several times daily for over 2 months! Now he is very healthy weighing in at nearly 8 pounds...I guess he can qualify now at being the new "giant" breed of chihuahua! I hate the term "teacup" too! Pedro nearly died from that stupidity!!!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh I am so on this!! LOL! Tito is a rare Giant Tricolor Chi, and I live in a college town, so little "fads" like this pass around like wildfire!!! I am SOOOO on it! LOL!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

trixiesmom said:


> I just say she outgrew her cup and is now the teapot. Gotta love them all.


Haha we could use "teacup" AND "teapot" chis lol!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> I hate the term "teacup" too! Pedro nearly died from that stupidity!!!!!


Thank you so much for sharing this information with us.
THIS...ladies...is THE reason that I started this fun rumor. Aside from it being a way for us to have fun at ignorant people's expense, I realized VERY quickly that this rumor will punch great big holes in the whole 'teacup' facade...and possibly...save lives...
Jill


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i am afraid i dont think these rare giant chis are very rare anymore as i have one too...lol weighing in at around the 8llb mark!! (its so funny cos he is actually still tiny and still gets carried around in his bag!!)


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Ya know...seriously...the breed standard is 6-7 lbs...why? SO many of us have wonderfully healthy dogs with GREAT heads and bodies, but the extra pound is outside the breed standard? I wonder what the ratio of smaller to larger Chis really is?
Jill


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, I must say I am also a proud owner of a rare giant chi, who is a woppin 8lbs. I went to visit my cousin the other day, so ignorant, they too own a chihuahua but of course theirs a tiny 3lbs... now they say mine is a giant. whatever.... I love her even more.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

*OK...We Now have Certification!!!*

Hi gang...we now have 'offical' certification for Giant Chihuahuas through the Giant Chihuahua Club of America. Everyone stand and salute. Dogs may salute as they see fit.
Feel free to use my new logo on your site, blogs, in your emails, where ever it pleases you...I'll be adding an information page to Reuben's site very soon so you will be able to refer your friends, family and the GP to an 'information site'.
Snark.
Jill

http://hometown.aol.com/jnnoriginals/images/agc.jpg


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll be checking back to see what's new! Thanks a bunch for the certificate... I'll be posting to Bufords page too.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: Jill that is great! 

I'm a proud mommy of 2 giants and 1 gigantic. :lol:


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

My pleasure...post it with pride...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That's so cute I have 1 giant chi at 7 lbs :lol: :thumbleft:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Jill said:


> Ya know...seriously...the breed standard is 6-7 lbs...why? SO many of us have wonderfully healthy dogs with GREAT heads and bodies, but the extra pound is outside the breed standard? I wonder what the ratio of smaller to larger Chis really is?
> Jill


I would be interested in knowing that too.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

I hate ignorant people that always call up asking for a teacup chi. Now I am going to tell them that there is such thing as a giant chi. I had to argue with one woman until I showed her the book that there were indeed different colors of Chi's as she stated that the only color of a true Chi was fawn. 

Another customer argued that there was no such thing as a longhair Chi. I again brought my book out, and proved him wrong. 

Anyone want to get together and write a book on giant chi's? LOL


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jill said:


> My pleasure...post it with pride...


Mind if I get a copy? That's GREAT!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Jill said:


> Ya know...seriously...the breed standard is 6-7 lbs...why? SO many of us have wonderfully healthy dogs with GREAT heads and bodies, but the extra pound is outside the breed standard? I wonder what the ratio of smaller to larger Chis really is?
> Jill


The problem with that though, is where do you draw the line? You can't keep moving it up a few pounds just because it's an extra pound. If the standard was moved to 8 pounds, then what about chis that are 9 pounds ... it's only one pound more. And so on. Also, if the standards are changed in one minor respect, what about chis that have a slightly longer muzzle, or a tiiiiny less pronounced stop? It can just keep going like this, and soon, there are no more chis


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

i agree with luvballet. there would be no more chis as we know them .:[


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree as well. I'm all for keeping the breed standard the way it is :wink: I just think too much emphasis is put on it sometimes.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The thing about breed standard... there are so many people who think that any chi over the weight of 5lbs to be a HUGE chi... so people have their minds set on chis weighing less than 5lbs. I know that even when Madison weighed about 5lbs, people told me that he was "big" for a chihuahua.

I am all for keeping the breed standard the way that it is. Breed standard calls for chis weighing 2-6lbs. This is only for showing a chi, though. Showing is a way to evaluate your breeding stock, and hardly any of us on here are breeders. I love my chis no matter how large or how small they are.

Madison is a 6.5lb giant chi, by the way :lol:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

~Jessie~ said:


> The thing about breed standard... there are so many people who think that any chi over the weight of 5lbs to be a HUGE chi... so people have their minds set on chis weighing less than 5lbs. I know that even when Madison weighed about 5lbs, people told me that he was "big" for a chihuahua.
> 
> I am all for keeping the breed standard the way that it is. Breed standard calls for chis weighing 2-6lbs. This is only for showing a chi, though. Showing is a way to evaluate your breeding stock, and hardly any of us on here are breeders. I love my chis no matter how large or how small they are.
> 
> Madison is a 6.5lb giant chi, by the way :lol:


Much wisdom here Jess... thanks for putting into words how I feel.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

serina48723 said:


> Anyone want to get together and write a book on giant chi's? LOL


Well...as I am the 'originator'...why not me???
LOL!
Jill


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

luvballet said:


> The problem with that though, is where do you draw the line? You can't keep moving it up a few pounds just because it's an extra pound. If the standard was moved to 8 pounds, then what about chis that are 9 pounds ... it's only one pound more. And so on. Also, if the standards are changed in one minor respect, what about chis that have a slightly longer muzzle, or a tiiiiny less pronounced stop? It can just keep going like this, and soon, there are no more chis


I never, never, never suggested that the breed standard be changed...but I question it. If the greater number of Chis around are larger rather than smaller, then why not allow for a larger variety? There are Toy Poodles, Standard and Royal Standard...why not the same for Chis??? Why not have a Toy Size and a Giant Chi? I think the 'standard' HAS changed...the AKC hasn't kept up...
Jill


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Do any other dog breeds get so much emphasis put on their weight like chis ? That's what drives me nuts  Good gosh they're not supermodels they're dogs 

And I hate the attitude that my chi is better than yours because it weighs less :angry4: That attitude is so immature & superficial.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Alisha said:


> Good gosh they're not supermodels they're dogs


:sign5: :sign5: Sorry, this just struck me as funny Alisha. I caught myself sitting here literally laughing out loud. And yes they are dogs after all!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

It's quite allright to laugh :thumbleft: I find it ridiculous how some people are so obsessed with their dogs weight


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

LOL this is so funny - my sister-in-law has a Giant Chi 7lbs (will have to tell her about the giant chi as people are always asking why he is so big)

and a breed question if i may at 4.5lbs can i call Twiglet a Miniture Giant Chi lol


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes...I think a mini Giant would be just fine...Unlike the AKC's stipulations about Super model weight and size, we'll allow for a myriad of varations! LOL!
Jill


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

ha ha, I just caught this thread - Jill you are so my kind of person, I love your humour and wit!

Scruffy is a special amalgamation of a chi and Yorkie and weighs just over 6.5lbs - Jill, how should I classify him then? lol


----------



## SweetPeaMocha (Oct 9, 2005)

I just found this today and LOVE it! I have a 12lb giant chi.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

stephybooboo said:


> i keep explaining it that they are just runts :


The "tinies" aren't all runts. My Tyke was the biggest in his litter of four. He is full grown at a HUGE 2.5 lbs (his brother is 2.3 and his two sisters are 2.1 and 2.0) 

My Chinese Crested is 10.5 lbs and I don't think she is a big dog at all! Size just doesn't matter. Its about the dogs! I don't care that my Tyke has no hair and I wouldn't care if he weighed more han my Crested either!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

lecohen said:


> ha ha, I just caught this thread - Jill you are so my kind of person, I love your humour and wit!
> 
> Scruffy is a special amalgamation of a chi and Yorkie and weighs just over 6.5lbs - Jill, how should I classify him then? lol


Glad to have you as a Giant Chi member!!!
Scruffy would be a Rare Giant Ch-Orkie.

Jill


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

If my pups 5 and a half pounds can he be a giant chi lol


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

LMAO love it yes when people say Popps is big (6llb)I will tell them she is a special "giant Chi" rare and highly sought after !!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

LuvMypup said:


> If my pups 5 and a half pounds can he be a giant chi lol


No...sorry. 5.5 lbs is just your 'average' Chi! To be a "Giant" the pup would have to be over 6 lbs! But...because he's borderline, maybe we could classify him as a Rare Giant Chihuahua runt? 
Gia


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

lol giant chihuahua runt!!!! i'm sure my leena is a rare giant chi- she's worth more cause she has floppy ears :lol:


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

T'Molly's Mom said:


> Congrats !!!! I'm glad someone finally came up with "the perfect" answer to all those little 3 pounders. We have a smaller Rare Giant Chi! She is a 7 pounder and on top of that she has floppy ears. Guess she is really rare since we got one with "rare" ears.
> 
> I wouldn't care if she was a 27 pounder - - she is very rare and so special to us. When someone asks about her size I just tell them that it takes a body that size to hold a heart as big as she has!!! (Same thing I tell people when they ask me why I'm so "fat".)
> 
> Just more Chihuahua to love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is great!
I'm running into a lot of this already, as I've posted on other threads. Louie's a big puppy with long hair and floppy ears. He is the cutest thing ever, but doesn't look like anybody else's dog (and I LOVE that!) I'm just sick of all the dumb questions. People ask what he is, I say chihuahua or long-coat chihuahua. One girl asked if he was a teacup. I have no idea where she got that idea!

People actually say "he doesn't look like a chihuahua" -- I say, "he does too, he's just a puppy and has floppy ears." 

Then they ask if he'll get much bigger, and I just shrug and say I don't know. I mean, for one thing, he's young, so of course he will grow, right? 

I'm just rambling. I like this thread. I will start telling people he's a very rare floppy-eared giant chihuahua puppy


----------



## Epona142 (Aug 12, 2006)

WELL! I've got you all beat!! I have a VERY expensive VERY rare chocolate and tan Chiweenie!!! I paid six thousand dollars for her! Extra because her ears are "poseable!" (They can be put into different positions, sideways, or down like a dashund's)
Just kidding, LOL.
Star was just the result of an unsupervised male doxie digging under a fence! I paid a modest adoption fee to bring my perfect baby home!
I love giant chis, my grandmother has one! Can't wait to see them flourish, LOL.


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

I just found out that I have one of the rare giant chihuahuas too! He is 7 pounds. I can't wait to tell everyone who asks me what kind of dog he is. I'm going to have so much fun with this.


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

Can we add a category? "Rare Giant Chihuahua Puppies". These mega-pups-on-steriods will only be "trial" members though, as they are still growing (ya never know). "Confirmation" into the very select "RGC", will of course occur when they topple 6lb's. Bella, bless her, seems to be happily gaining towards being an "RGC"! What do you think?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I think she's just too cute!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I think all this talk about Chihuahua size and weight is pointless. If you own a pet quality Chihuahua it doesnt really make a difference, no matter what people say. If you however plan on breeding your dog, its your obligation to try and find a "perfect" example of the breed. I'd ask myself why there are so many out of standard Chihuahuas out there?! In my country you do occationally see a much larger Chi or one with slightly longer muzzle (nothing wrong with that at all  ), but majority is quite close to FCI standard.


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

It's just a bit of fun... . Re: out of standard chi's; it does make one think- are they getting bigger like humans?  And thus, like previously posted should there be new categories (for chi's, not humans)? What country are you in in Europe? Just wondering; because my Bella can't be confirmed LOF in France because her mum is a shorthair and her father a longhair (Bella is a shorthair). Bella is considered out of standard, even though both parents are LOF. Is this true for the FCI and also AKC? We'll see if she'll be "RGC".


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm from Slovenia and FCI rules are the same everywhere in Europe. We can breed long and smooth coats together and most breeders do it anyway. The only country where you can't breed the 2 types together is UK and they register under KC.


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

I have a very very rare smooth coat chocolate and tan female named Hershy that weighs in at 8.5 pounds and is 10 months.

Jennie


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

heheh. rare giant breed. i like that.


----------

